

Ask HN: Would Obama Veto SOPA? - MagicClam


======
icebraining
_we’re going to aggressively protect our intellectual property. (...) That’s
why USTR is using the full arsenal of tools available to crack down on
practices that blatantly harm our businesses, and that includes negotiating
proper protections and enforcing our existing agreements, and moving forward
on new agreements, including the proposed Anti-Counterfeiting Trade
Agreement._

[http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/remarks-
president...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/remarks-president-
export-import-banks-annual-conference)

Seems pretty clear to me.

------
easp
Given that he has only vetoed two bills, and that his administration has
generally been content to accept the trend towards corporatism and overall
erosion of civil liberties that existed before he took office: No, I doubt
he'd Veto SOPA. Similarly, I doubt that McCain would have vetoed SOPA, had he
won, and I doubt that most of the current crop of Republican candidates would
veto SOPA.

I do wish he would use his veto, if it, or something like it passes, but
really, I hope nothing of the sort ever reaches his desk, acknowledging that
my hope is very likely in vain.

------
mattbillenstein
No, MPAA is pretty deep in his pocket I think...

